# Throttlestop settings not sticking on startup



## stormtrek (Oct 7, 2018)

I currently have undervolt settings and disable turbo turned on in TS. However I've noticed some weird startup behavior. When I RESTART my computer, the undervolt settings will stick on startup but disable turbo will not and I have to run TS for it to turn on. Additionally when I SHUTDOWN my laptop and turn it on again, both my undervolt setting and disable turbo setting don't stick on startup and I have to run TS again to turn them on.


----------



## storm-chaser (Oct 7, 2018)

Storm: What's the brand / model of laptop you are working with?


----------



## stormtrek (Oct 7, 2018)

storm-chaser said:


> Storm: What's the brand / model of laptop you are working with?



Dell XPS 15 9570


----------



## mp (Oct 7, 2018)

try saving them using this option in FIVR menu:


----------



## stormtrek (Oct 7, 2018)

mp said:


> try saving them using this option in FIVR menu:
> 
> View attachment 108189



I have this set already


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 7, 2018)

Did you add ThrottleStop to your Windows startup sequence using the Task Scheduler?

http://forum.notebookreview.com/threads/the-throttlestop-guide.531329/#post-6865107

ThrottleStop has to be run so it can apply the settings that you previously saved.  ThrottleStop does not interact with the bios in any way.


----------



## stormtrek (Oct 7, 2018)

unclewebb said:


> Did you add ThrottleStop to your Windows startup sequence using the Task Scheduler?
> 
> http://forum.notebookreview.com/threads/the-throttlestop-guide.531329/#post-6865107
> 
> ThrottleStop has to be run so it can apply the settings that you previously saved.  ThrottleStop does not interact with the bios in any way.



Thanks. This solved it!


----------

